# Re: Zero kara hajimeru isekai seikatsu MBTI?



## Pacifist

Hey, I just wanted to know, if someone is watching this anime and what you think of which character is which MBTI-Type.

So here are my guessings:

Subaru: ISFP 
Emilia: ISFJ
Puck: ENFP
Rem: ISFP (Maybe INFP?)
Ram: ISFP
Beatrice: INTJ
Crusch Karsten: INTJ

Please don't hate me.


----------



## bremen

I would see beatrice as a infj more,im not sure about subaru being a isfp too.


----------

